# incra 1000hd or 1000se



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

This is my first post here. I am in the market for a new miter gauge, but I can't tell the difference between these two. Can someone help tell me the difference or which is better? Thanks for any help


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Questions about mitre gauges are common.

Useful to look at earlier threads, like this one.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/opinions-please-41794/


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

swiftyfrommi said:


> This is my first post here. I am in the market for a new miter gauge, but I can't tell the difference between these two. Can someone help tell me the difference or which is better? Thanks for any help


as a 1000se owner, i'd suggest an osborne eb-3:

http://www.shop.osbornemfg.com/product.sc?productId=2&categoryId=2 

it's not that the 1000se is a bad miter gauge, it's just a little too finicky and a bit counter intuitive for my personal taste. it also has adjustment capabilities i don't think will ever be needed in woodworking.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

swiftyfrommi said:


> This is my first post here. I am in the market for a new miter gauge, but I can't tell the difference between these two. Can someone help tell me the difference or which is better? Thanks for any help


Hi - Welcome to the forum. 
Looks to me like the se uses the protractor from their V27 miter guage and the HD uses a protractor that has been adapted from their V120 guage by adding a vernier adjustment for <1° adjustments. An almost ridiculous resolution for woodworking. 
I did pick up an HD on one of the holiday sales and it is a very nice miter guage. The miter bar is adjustable to get a nice snug fit and I really like the shop stop which, incidentally, turns out to be extremely accurate and repeatable. 
I have never used an osbourne so I can't say on that one. I did look one over at the Rockler store when I was shopping and it didn't look like the bar would be terribly easy to manage on my small contractor saw. Maybe I'm just used to protractor types. I did like the Incra much better than the Kreg with limited stops though. 
Here's a website with some info.
http://www.incra.com/product_miter1000se.htm


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Oct 13, 2009)

So I ended up ordering the 1000hd. Thanks for the help. I couldn't really tell from incra website what the difference was.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

swiftyfrommi said:


> So I ended up ordering the 1000hd. Thanks for the help. I couldn't really tell from incra website what the difference was.


I think this was discussed in the "Opinions please" thread.

The HD has 1 deg increments.

The SE has 5 deg increments.

So for odd angles, the HD is more accurate.

I would check the calibration when you get this. It will be set in the factory, but can move slightly in transportation. Should be a one time calibration.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

swiftyfrommi said:


> So I ended up ordering the 1000hd. Thanks for the help. I couldn't really tell from incra website what the difference was.


First pic is from the se, second from the hd.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

swiftyfrommi said:


> So I ended up ordering the 1000hd. Thanks for the help. I couldn't really tell from incra website what the difference was.


You won't regret it. I love mine.


----------



## Fingerwood (Nov 3, 2016)

There are two main differences. 

SE - 41 lock solid angle stops in 5 degrees increments over a full 180 degrees range.

HD - 180 can't-miss angle stops in 1 degree increments with special stops located at 22-1/2 degrees. But also has a stop lock at 25.7 degrees ( this, so I'm told, is for use in making segmented blanks for turning bowls that are segmented.)

The protractor on the SE is going to be more "durable" in the sense that because it only has 41 stop angles cut into it is more "beefy" and that inevitable "Oops! I dropped it" and "wear over time" will be slightly less on the SE. Model...

Ok, three main differences... the last being PRICE!  The HD is currently $40 more!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Fingerwood said:


> There are two main differences.
> 
> SE - 41 lock solid angle stops in 5 degrees increments over a full 180 degrees range.
> 
> ...


Its been over 3 years since this question was asked. Something tells me the OP has made his decision


----------

